# Pump Bag ?



## Jennywren (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi , just wondered where or what in you all keep your pumps in , i havent found anything ideal yet . I wear the clip on my bra strap during the day and the velcro strap during the night but neither is perfect . Any ideas please ?


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 4, 2010)

I wear a mobile phone sock on mine in my bra so I can wash it and keep my pump fresh.

Over the time I have had it I have bought zillions of things, none of which I have ever really stuck with. The clip on the Medtronic is great and very strong (not sure which pump you have) but unfortunately ruins the majorty of my bras (sorry of thats TMI )

x


----------



## donnellysdogs (Nov 4, 2010)

*On my arm for me*

Hi Jenny

I wear mine on my arm with the lueur connection facing my elbow and the tube coming back loosely up my arm.

Have had to be a bit inventive to do this.

I hated wearing it on my bra, I don't always wear a bra anyway.  Tubes if attached on the belly belt would get caught in my jeans when going to loo.  I completely forget about it now and wear it there 24/7.  Mind you I do 99% of everything on my remote control, so don't need easy access.

Also, I found as I move so much at night with my legs and torso, that it is better on my arm.  However I have had to have 100cm tubing length!

I cut some of my belly belt off, as I had a lot excess and just put a bit of velcro on it.  I also bought a couple of tubi grip bandages as well.   I cut the tubi grip length in half. I put on one tubi grip over skin, put the pump on that and then put another over the pump with the tubing going down out of the pump before going back up between the two tubigrips and then in to set either in bum or belly.  Only thing is wearing a short sleeve tshirt it is noticeable, but I have found that it is the best place and method for me.


----------



## maturetype1 (Nov 4, 2010)

I wear mine for work on my trousers waistband, at the weekend it's in my jeans pocket, at night it's in my pj pocket on the jacket.


----------



## cally (Nov 5, 2010)

*Pump belt*

I keep mine in a spibelt. 
 They  come from America but the post if free or very reasonable with a special code they give you. Delivery takes about a week.

Having tried all sorts of pump holders and clips I found most of them very uncomfortable.

Until I discovered Spibelts that is!  They are elasticated and very easy to wear and they have just started making a plain version which doesn't have spibelt printed on it. 

http://store.spibelt.com/


----------



## bev (Nov 5, 2010)

cally said:


> I keep mine in a spibelt.
> They  come from America but the post if free or very reasonable with a special code they give you. Delivery takes about a week.
> 
> Having tried all sorts of pump holders and clips I found most of them very uncomfortable.
> ...



Alex wears a spibelt too and its the only one that he feels comfortable using. I think they have just brought out some new colours and designs.Bev


----------



## bex123 (Nov 5, 2010)

hiya , mine just stays in a plain skin and all my jumpers have holes in the pockets...like kangaroo pockets...ive found it quite effectice to wear it like this i just cut a small hole in the inside of the pocket jumper and feed the line through the hole and attach while the pump sits happy in my pocket...and the beauty of it is it just looks like you have your phone in your pocket


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 5, 2010)

I mainly use my clear plastic clip case, sitting on my waist band or sometime in the pocket of a hoodie if I'm wearing one, and the nice plain black leather case cliped to my belt if I'm got the posh clothing on for a wedding etc...

I do have an compact camera case occassion such as dog training or when I'm working in kennels with bad mannered hounds that jump up...  As this has an proper saftey latch that I can clip to belt loop on jeans, and my pump isn't going to get knocked or pulled off..

Night-time pump roams free so no need for special cases or strapping...


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for you feedback , im impressed with the spibelt but any websites over here that sell them are cashing in and charging much more than they cost from America , but not sure if America excepts Visa Electron so have sent them an email in the mean time they do look really great tho and the size is perfect


----------



## shiv (Nov 5, 2010)

Try ebay! There are some people who make customised ones, or ones from hundreds of types of fabric...let me see if I can find a link!

edit:

http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/nikkio1975/

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/num1gr8mom/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2010)

Jennywren said:


> Thanks for you feedback , im impressed with the spibelt but any websites over here that sell them are cashing in and charging much more than they cost from America , but not sure if America excepts Visa Electron so have sent them an email in the mean time they do look really great tho and the size is perfect



I bought mine with a Mastercard from the US site, no problems  It's terrific!


----------



## Mel (Nov 7, 2010)

we use www.pumpwearinc.com for belts, cases and bands both tummy thigh and arm, they accept visa cards and deliver quick.


----------



## tracey w (Nov 7, 2010)

Mainly i just keep pump in my pocket as wear trousers for work and mostly jeans when off. 

On a night out i pop it in my bra cup.

for bed i clip it in the clear plastic pump holder thingy to the middle of my pjs or just loose if ahem, not wearing pjs 

I have several skins and a couple of material holder skin things given with the pump, so if on holiday or training use the material ones and then i wash them to keep them fresh.

I couldnt bear the thought of belts and straps, not for me.


----------



## ThunderBolt (Nov 7, 2010)

Call me a cynic, but doesn't anyone else think these belts and straps are overpriced mp3 holders? Luckily for me my mam's a bit of a whizz on the sewing machine and says when and if I get my pump, she'll knock something up for me. Possibly a holster style that I could flop a meter and strips in as well. 

I suggested she made a few and whacked them on eBay for a much more reasonable cost. Makes her a few bob and saves us diabetics a quid or ten as well. I just wish I'd waited til shed done mine before saying it. Heheh!


----------



## bev (Nov 7, 2010)

ThunderBolt said:


> Call me a cynic, but doesn't anyone else think these belts and straps are overpriced mp3 holders? Luckily for me my mam's a bit of a whizz on the sewing machine and says when and if I get my pump, she'll knock something up for me. Possibly a holster style that I could flop a meter and strips in as well.
> 
> I suggested she made a few and whacked them on eBay for a much more reasonable cost. Makes her a few bob and saves us diabetics a quid or ten as well. I just wish I'd waited til shed done mine before saying it. Heheh!




Have you seen a spibelt? These are very small lightweight pouches that are made for runners and hold lots - but the beauty of them is that the strapping around the waste stops the pump from moving around. There is nothing wrong with home-made ones of course - I made a few for Alex - but when your 12 - you really want something with a bit more street cred.Bev


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 7, 2010)

No you'll not being cynical Thunderbolt...

Anything associated with medical in any shape or form seem to have a premium slapped on it...

Take a look at some of the medical aids available, if you put your mind and think out the box, you can get the same item down at the DIY store dam sight cheaper even with paying the v.A.T on the item..


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah I have the spi-belts too, but I only use them for the gym and running (wear both at once to take all my glucose with me) but they do double pouch ones now which would have been ideal. They also now do a dia-belt for pumps! (what the difference is I dont know!).

I was googling for the name of something else I use and I have forgotten the name- it is a waist band with pouch made to to fit. Really good it is too. Anyway, look at this, something Ive not seen before http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002C5AQ7I...e=395261&creativeASIN=B002C5AQ7I&linkCode=asn

I like mobile phone socks/pouches and especially Golla http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=...ola+mp3&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1311

However, I am terrible one for buying all these accessories for the thing, and almost everyday I just clip it in my bra....


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 9, 2010)

Sent off my a spibelt , just have to wait for it to come


----------

